# Calgary EMS Ride Along



## Emlcanada12 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey everyone I'm nearly done my EMR at SAIT and I was talking to the head office lady about applying for EMT this October. Anyways she told me that it would be a great idea to attend a ride along and to submit my experience with my application. And since my applications are due soon the next 3-4 weeks I thought I would try to get a ride along set up with Metro Calgary. How do you go about setting up a ride along? I've tried almost every possible way to find out how but nobody seems to know how.  So if anyone here has any insight as to how I could set one up it would be massively appreciated!

Also if this post is in the wrong area let me know and I'd happily move it to the appropriate place!

Thanks again all!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 10, 2015)

(Moved to the International EMS section)

Have you tried calling Metro Calgary directly to see if you can set one up?


----------



## Emlcanada12 (Sep 10, 2015)

I didn't know you could. Do you have the number by chance? 

Thanks!


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 21, 2015)

Emlcanada12 said:


> I didn't know you could. Do you have the number by chance?
> 
> Thanks!


call directory assistance and ask  for the Alberta Health Services phone number.


----------

